# Happy Veterans Day



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy Veterans Day to all who have served our great nation. Thank you for your courage, dedication and sacrifice. Thank you for our freedom. I can't say it enough. :clap:


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

BUMP....

HERE HERE!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Veterans day! And I forgot this yesterday,Happy Birthday USMC!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

ditto....!!!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

same here......


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Vets Day! 
In loving memory of all who have faught and fallen. 
we are free b/c of the brave! 
AMEN!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Happy Veterans Day and nice pics


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

In honor of all that have served our great country. and all that have died. 
and a special shout out to my great grand father that was there in normandy. and my grand father that was there in veitnam and to my other grand father who was there aswell and to my uncles that served in the army and air force. I say thank you all.


----------

